# What order should i use the brushes in when i groom?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Grooming a mane and tail is one of those things that everyone has a (different) opinion on. Some people use a comb or brush and simply brush them. Some people only groom them with their fingers. 


General body grooming is started with a curry comb to loosen the dirt. A stiff brush to remove the dirt and a soft brush to put the finishing touch on the coat. 

Lots of variations of those steps, like a softer rubber curry is better for the legs and face but a hard plastic curry can be used on the body, etc.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Unlike most things in life, I like to start hard & end soft.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Depends on what the horse needs.

Stiff would be the natural brush if there is any muck on the coat. Curry comb if there is REALLY muck on them. Soft for face and legs.

I rarely touch mane and tail unless I've washed or conditioned it. When I do, it's with a comb, slow, section by section.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Start by Tying up your horse to a secure place. Then it is harder for him to nip or kick at you. Use a quick release knot
With the *Hoof Pick*, pick out feet either into a skep or sweep away the mess.
If muddy wash feet the *Water Brush* or a scrubbing brush
Check the condition of the feet (are they long/chipped/split) and if worn the state of the shoes for wear, risen clenches or loose.

Then start on the near side just behind the ears with the *Rubby Curry*, use in a circular motion to lift the dirt and loose hair. Work your way back and down the horse. Be careful of the mane as the rubber curry will pull the hair out. Then do the other side.
Or you can use the *Dandy brush* in a similar way except that this brush is used either across the coat or with the coat, and is flicked away at the end of each stroke. The *Dandy brush* should not be used on the horses face, below the knees and hocks or on the mane and tail. In bony areas it can scratch the skin and on mane and tail it can break the hairs.

*Body Brush* and the *metal or plastic curry comb* are used together. Use the body brush with your weight behind it in long firm strokes. This brush gets deep into the hairs to the skin and removes excess grease from the coat. Every few strokes clean the brush with the metal/plastic curry comb. The Body Brush is also used on the face and legs - be careful not to bang the horses face with the back of the brush.

Then use the Body Brush to brush out the mane and tail, section off small pieces of mane/tail and brush well from the roots down. 

Rinse a *clean sponge* in some water and gently wipe around the eyes, nostrils and lips. Use a second sponge to clean any dirt out from under the tail.

Using your Water Brush - dip the ends of the bristles in clean water and brush the mane over so it lies flat. Do the same for the tail and if the tail is pulled wrap with a clean dry tail bandage.

Then use the *Stable Rubber* - a clean linen teatowel will do wipe over the horse to remove all the last remnants of dust.

Finally - feet should now be dry, pick up and oil the underside of the foot working well into all the nooks and crannies. Then oil the outside - make sure you put some on the coronary band at the top of the foot.

This is a full groom - which is usually done after the horse has been worked and while it is still warm - the best way to get the horse really clean.

For a pre ride groom, remove all the visable mud and dirt, brush out mane and tail, if your horse has a very fine tail don't brush at all, remove knots or bits of twig carefully with your fingers. Pick out feet, always use this time to check the condition of feet and shoes. Wipe eyes, nostrils and lips.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

natisha said:


> Unlike most things in life, I like to start hard & end soft.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: **** Dirty!!!!


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I have to admit I never use a curry comb on a horse. I think I'd get shot for it. I own a metal one and that's for cleaning the brushes as I go. I start with a stiff dandy brush and go onto a body brush, then a finishing brush afterwards. I used natural brittles as I think you get a better shine off the coat. I start with my mane and tail if I'm doing it. Rileys got a huge full tail so a good 20 mins on that with a tail brush, then mane. Ruby takes less time and I just use a dandy brush on her mane and tail. Then face with a wee face brush, then body and legs then down to feet inc a bit of treetea over the top.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I say harder to softer


----------



## windspeed (Feb 25, 2008)

There is actually a method to the madness ;-). You will want to 'bring on the shine', so it's important to stick to a specific sequence and use natural brushes wherever possible.
I wrote a short article on 'grooming your horse to shine' in 4 easy steps. You may enjoy that.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I start with a rubber curry to break any hard mud.

Then stiff brush to get the rough scurf off

Then soft brush to get the dust out.

Then I'll wipe with a terry cloth rag to get the rest of the dust


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I like the wax on, wax off approach  Curry in one hand, bristle in the other.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

windspeed said:


> There is actually a method to the madness ;-). You will want to 'bring on the shine', so it's important to stick to a specific sequence and use natural brushes wherever possible.
> I wrote a short article on 'grooming your horse to shine' in 4 easy steps. You may enjoy that.


Good article - I try to avoid bathing my horses wherever possible too. If they are so dirty ie the condition they come in from their holidays then they get a hose bath, I have a plastic curry comb that attached to the hose. I use it in a circular motion until all the run off water is clean. This type of wash doesn't remove the oils just the dirt, after that they get thorough groomed each day.

This is a grooming shine - never bathed ever.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have always done it in this order (unless I forget something 
1. curry comb 
2. hard brush 
3. if I need a spray I use it after this brush so that the next brush can rub it into the horse's skin
4. soft brush (unless I'm REALLY short on time)
5. any body brushes you also need to use
6. face brush
7. hooves
8. mane and tail


----------



## cowgirlupintexas (Jan 13, 2012)

windspeed said:


> There is actually a method to the madness ;-). You will want to 'bring on the shine', so it's important to stick to a specific sequence and use natural brushes wherever possible.
> I wrote a short article on 'grooming your horse to shine' in 4 easy steps. You may enjoy that.


Bookmarked!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the order I go in:
1. Rubber Curry comb
2. Dandy brush (on face and tail too)
3. Body brush
4. Mane comb 
5. Then I usually put some sort of conditioner to make everything look nice and shiny.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Why do people have a 'face brush' - it seems to be the trend from the past decade or so. My 'face brush' is the body brush - it has soft bristles!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Tnavas said:


> Why do people have a 'face brush' - it seems to be the trend from the past decade or so. My 'face brush' is the body brush - it has soft bristles!


Maybe your body brush is actually a dandy brush, that's what I use on their faces - they're super soft! :wink:


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

No - my body brush is a body brush with soft bristles - it is what it was designed for!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Tnavas said:


> Why do people have a 'face brush' - it seems to be the trend from the past decade or so. My 'face brush' is the body brush - it has soft bristles!


It's another tool that company's made for consumers to spend more money on. IMO


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

draftgrl said:


> It's another tool that company's made for consumers to spend more money on. IMO


My thoughts exactly!


----------

